# best place to look for jewel cichlids



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

I cannot find the red jewels or blue ones at all here? anyone know where the best place to buy real jewel cichlids are? Any in the family? Ive never seen a five star general either.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

I see jewels almost everytime I'm at a fish shop. Seen a bunch of nice red ones a few days ago at the Big Als in Mississauga. Good chance you won't see any other Hemichromis species around though. I used to own Hemichromis faciatus 10 years ago and only have ever seen them once in 25 years here in Canada. If you are set on some Five Stars Generals check out Jeff Rapps website in New Jersey...he seems to have them instock on a regular. Belowater in Montreal has had some too.


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

Yes i really want a bandned jewel cichlid and the blood red jewels which are suppose to be another species?


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

is it easy to ship fish here? via jeff rapps?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

The blood reds are typically line bred or are crosses with other very red subspecies of jewels. 

Shipping isn't easy and is costly...just comes down to how bad you want something lol. Having fish shipped to the border on the American side to be picked up in the states and driven back into Canada is the best way. Shipping across border will require a "Fish and Wildlife" certificate, which costs $250 (could be more these days)...so you'll have some very expensive fish unless you buy a few hundred to disperse the cost  Check out Belowater first.


----------

